# Walked on the ice today!!



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Could not stand it, so I grabbed the spud bar and walked back to the pond at our shop. I almost pooped my self when I didn't spud right through so out I went. I admit there was alot of trampoline effect going on. I broke out chunk and it was just shy of 2 inches and clear as glass. So if these temps drop and the snow stays off I may be able to ice some gills by this weekend. I read that at 20 degrees in 24 hours makes an inch so sharpen your cleats.

Scott


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll wait.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL!!!! AWESOME!!!

Please be careful and don't get too anxious. The ice will be here soon enough. Better to wait and stay safe than push it too much...


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I also shall wait! I am only some dumb, not plum dumb. Besides that I don't have my float suit yet. 
Bill


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the GREAT NEWS!!!!


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

That the "pond" is not too deep!!! LOL


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Becareful! You Might Think About Later Next Week. We Got Another Cold Spell Coming Mon. Even Some Of The Bigger Lakes Might Bee Covered By Then. Only A Month Away! :d :d


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

1.5" feels like your riding on waves  Been there......done that. I'll wait for at least 2


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh Not Me Either!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The pond is only knee deep where I checked. I admit it was it the smartest thing I have done but curiosity was killing me, I just couldn't stand not knowing the thickness.

Scott


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

That's awsome news, 

i'm hoping to be on some ice before christmas, i have the perfect little pond in mind, if i can get permission again, with big bubba gills in it. Should have 4 in. on it by the end of next week.


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

where do you live ?i have not seen any ice yet here in southeast ohio,i cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

It was at our shop in hartville. Between Akron and Canton.

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

safe ice ---> http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/ierd/ice_safety/safety.html


----------

